# Rolling the fender?



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

What does this mean and how is it done? Is it easily done? Is it costly? Repainting required? Who would do it? :willy:  :willy:


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

On most wheel wells the inner fender has a tab that portrudes towards the tire. This is generally to give the fenders some more stability. Rolling the fender means pushing that tab up.

Found this as a description

http://forums.audiworld.com/s4/msgs/1745791.phtml


----------



## SnKGoat (Nov 21, 2006)

*Body Shop?*

So any self respecting body shop should be able to do this?


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

or tire shop, depends who has the tool and who doesn't.


----------



## Robertr2000 (Mar 25, 2006)

Why not just have a body shop cut the flange off? 

No risk of cracking the paint that way. I saw one that had this done. It had about an 8th" of the flange left, fit some good sized tires too. :cheers


----------



## Go Dog Go (Sep 4, 2006)

HotRodGuy said:


> or tire shop, depends who has the tool and who doesn't.


Actually any old baseball bat will do the trick...but having the special tool _helps_ ensure that nothing is damaged. Either way though, its a risk that some paint will crack or things will be not quite right. I like the idea of just slicing that lip off instead...don't know anyone that has done that.

Also....question guys....anyone happen to know what the widest tire is that can be fit with the fender rolled (on the rear, on 18s or 19s)? The options without the fender roll are just way too narrow for my taste. Gimme some fat road grabbers!!


----------



## HotRodGuy (Jan 9, 2006)

Go Dog Go said:


> Actually any old baseball bat will do the trick...but having the special tool _helps_ ensure that nothing is damaged. Either way though, its a risk that some paint will crack or things will be not quite right. I like the idea of just slicing that lip off instead...don't know anyone that has done that.
> 
> D



that as well, and the only way I've ever done it (haven't used the tool myself, but done about 6 jobs w/ a baseball bat  )


----------



## bott06goat (Sep 17, 2006)

Don't slice too much of that lip off b/c that is what holds the rear quarter to the inside of the wheel well. If you cut past the weld you can have problems


----------



## DAH GTO (Mar 5, 2005)

Why not leave the fender lip as is and install some drag bags by raising the car up 1/2 inch or so. Cutting the fender lip will reduce some of the rigidity not to mention, a perfect place for rust to start, raw untreated steel. Seems a bit radicale on our relatively expensive cars.


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

DAH GTO said:


> Why not leave the fender lip as is and install some drag bags by raising the car up 1/2 inch or so. Cutting the fender lip will reduce some of the rigidity not to mention, a perfect place for rust to start, raw untreated steel. Seems a bit radicale on our relatively expensive cars.


:agree I'd probably go any other route but that one. I started a post
a couple of days ago about 15" wheels. How wide can you go on the back
if you reduce the wheels size down to 15"s? I noticed that someone had 9" wide with 15" wheels, but I don't know if you can go any wider or if you would even want to. I think he had 275/60/15" MT's on the back.


----------



## porterusaf (Jan 9, 2007)

DAH GTO said:


> Why not leave the fender lip as is and install some drag bags by raising the car up 1/2 inch or so. Cutting the fender lip will reduce some of the rigidity not to mention, a perfect place for rust to start, raw untreated steel. Seems a bit radicale on our relatively expensive cars.


I feel ya on the nut just cutting or bending anything... How exactly do those drag bags work, how much do they cost, any pros/cons? How big of tires have you slapped on with the bags?

I NEED BIGGER TIRES!!!!!!!


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

So on my 04, if I buy 17" wheels, what the widest I can go without rolling my fenders.


----------

